# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  كل شئ عن الاعتكاف

## سراج منير

*كل شئ عن الاعتكاف 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه. أما بعد: 
 أقول وبالله التوفيق: 
هذا فقة الاعتكاف   
اولا  1 ) معناه : 
 الاعتكاف لزوم الشئ وحبس النفس عليه ، خيرا كان أم شرا . قال الله تعالى : ( ما هذه التماثيل التي أنتم لها عاكفون ) أي مقيمون متعبدون لها . والمقصود به هنا لزوم المسجد والاقامة فيه بنية التقرب إلى الله عزوجل  
( 2 ) مشروعيته : 
وقد  أجمع العلماء على أنه مشروع ، فقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعتكف في  كل رمضان عشرة أيام ، فلما كان العام الذي قبض فيه اعتكف عشرين يوما . رواه  البخاري وأبو داود وابن ماجه ، وقد اعتكف أصحابه وأزواجه معه وبعده ، وهو  إن كان قربة ، إلا أنه لم يرد في فضله حديث صحيح . قال أبوداود : قلت لاحمد  رحمه الله : تعرف في فضل الاعتكاف شيئا ؟ قال : لا ، إلا شيئا ضعيفا .  
( 3 ) أقسامه : 
الاعتكاف  ينقسم إلى مسنون وإلى واجب ، فالمسنون ما تطوع به المسلم تقربا إلى الله ،  وطلبا لثوابه ، واقتداء بالرسول صلوات الله وسلامه عليه ، ويتأكد ذلك في  العشر الاواخر من رمضان لما تقدم ، والاعتكاف الواجب ما أوجبه المرء على  نفسه ، إما بالنذر المطلق ، مثل أن يقول : لله علي أن أعتكف كذا ، أو  بالنذر المعلق كقوله : إن شفا الله مريضي لاعتكفن كذا . وفي صحيح البخاري  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من نذر أن يطيع الله فليطعه " وفيه :  أن عمر رضي الله عنه قال : يا رسول الله إني نذرت أن أعتكف ليلة في المسجد  الحرام ، فقال : " أوف بنذرك "  
( 4 ) زمانه : 
الاعتكاف الواجب يؤدى حسب ما نذره وسماه الناذر ، فإن نذر الاعتكاف يوما أو أكثر وجب الوفاء بما نذره .          
  والاعتكاف المستحب ليس له وقت محدد ، فهو يتحقق بالمكث في المسجد مع نية الاعتكاف طال الوقت أم قصر .  
ويثاب ما بقي في المسجد ، فإذا خرج منه ثم عاد إليه جدد النية إن قصد الاعتكاف ، فعن يعلى بن أمية قال :  
إني لامكث في المسجد ساعة ما أمكث إلا لاعتكف .
 وقال عطاء  : هو اعتكاف ما مكث فيه ، وإن جلس في المسجد احتساب الخير فهو معتكف .  وإلا فلا . وللمعتكف أن يقطع اعتكافه المستحب متى شاء ، قبل قضاء المدة  التي نواها .  
فعن عائشة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا أراد أن يعتكف صلى الفجر ثم دخل معتكفه .
 وأنه أراد مرة أن يعتكف في العشر الاواخر من رمضان فأمر ببنائه   فضرب . 
يقول الالبانى :
  في هذا دليل على جواز اتخاذ المعتكف  لنفسه موضعا من المسجد ينفرد فيه مدة اعتكافه ما لم يضيق على الناس ، وإذا  اتخذه يكون في آخر المسجد ورحابه لئلا يضيق على غيره وليكون أخلى له وأكمل  لانفراده  
قالت عائشة : فلما رأيت ذلك أمرت  ببنائي فضرب ، وأمر غيري من أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ببنائه فضرب .  فلما صلى الفجر نظر إلى الابنية ، فقال : ما هذه ؟ " آلبرتردن " 
يقول (الالبانى   " البر " الطاعة ، في شرح مسلم سبب إنكاره  أنه خاف أن يكن غير مخلصات في الاعتكاف بل أردن القرب منه لغيرتهن عليه أو  غيرته عليهن فكره ملازمتهن المسجد مع أنه يجمع الناس ويحضره الاعراب  والمنافقون .
 وهن محتاجات إلى الخروج والدخول لما يعرض لهن فيبتذلن بذلك .
 أو  لانه صلى الله عليه وسلم رآهن عنده في المسجد وهو في المسجد فصار كأنه في  منزله بحضوره مع أزواجه وذهب المهم من مقصود الاعتكاف ، وهو التخلي عن  الازواج ومتعلقات الدنيا وشبه ذلك ، أو لانهن ضيقن المسجد بأبنيتهن .) 
قالت : 
 فأمر ببنائه فقوض (أزيل وهدم)  ، وأمر أزواجه بأبنيتهن فقوضت ثم أخر الاعتكاف إلى العشر الاول " يعني من  شوال " فأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نساءه بتقويض أبنيتهن وترك  الاعتكاف بعد نيته منهن دليل على قطعه بعد الشروع فيه . وفي الحديث أن  للرجل أن يمنع زوجته من الاعتكاف بغير إذنه ، وإليه ذهب عامة العلماء ،  واختلفوا فيما لو أذن لها ، هل له منعها بعد ذلك ؟ فعند الشافعي وأحمد  وداود : له منعها وإخراجها من اعتكاف التطوع .  
( 5 ) شروطه : 
 ويشترط  في المعتكف أن يكون مسلما ، مميزا طاهرا من الجنابة والحيض والنفاس ، فلا  يصح من كافر ولا صبي غير مميز ولاجنب ولاحائض ولا نفساء .  
( 6 ) أركانه : 
حقيقة  الاعتكاف المكث في المسجد بنية التقرب إلى الله تعالى ، فلو لم يقع المكث  في المسجد أو لم تحدث نية الطاعة لا ينعقد الاعتكاف . أما وجوب النية فلقول  الله تعالى : 
( وما أمروا إلا ليعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدين )
ولقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم " إنما الاعمال بالنيات ، وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى " 
وأما أن المسجد لا بد منه فلقول الله تعالى : 
( ولا تباشروهن وأنتم عاكفون في المساجد )
 ووجه  الاستدلال ، أنه لو صح الاعتكاف في غير المسجد لم يخص تحريم المباشرة  بالاعتكاف في المسجد لانها منافية للاعتكاف ، فعلم أن المعنى بيان أن  الاعتكاف إنما يكون في المساجد . 
ما يباح للمعتكف يباح للمعتكف ما يأتي : 
1 - خروجه من معتكفه لتوديع أهله ، 
 قالت صفية ، كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم معتكفا فأتيته أزوره ليلا ، فحدثته ثم قمت فانقلبت ، فقام معي ليقلبني
(( 1  ) يردها لبيتها قال الحطامي وفيه انه خرج من المسجد معها ليبلغها منزلها ،  وفي هذا حجة لمن رأى أن الاعتكاف لا يفسد إذا خرج في واجب وأنه لا يمنع  المعتكف من اتيان معروف) ، 
 وكان مسكنها في دار أسامة بن  زيد . فمر رجلان من الانصار ، فلما رأيا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أسرعا .  فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " على رسلكما ، إنها صفية بنت حيي " ، قالا : سبحان الله يا رسول الله ، قال :
 " إن الشيطان يجري من الانسان مرجى الدم ، فخشيت أن يقذف في قلوبكما شيئا " أو قال " شرا  
رواه البخاري ومسلم وأبو داود . 
قال الالبانى : 
 ( 2 ) حكي عن الشافعي : 
ان  ذلك كان منه شفقة عليهما ، لانهما لو ظنا به ظن سوء كفرا فبادر إلى  إعلامهما ذلك لئلا يهلكا . وفي تاريخ ابن عساكر عن ابراهيم بن محمد قال كنا  في مجلس ابن عيينة والشافعي حاضر حدث بهذا الحديث . وقال للشافعي : ما  فقهه ؟ فقال : إذا كنتم هكذا فافعلوا هكذا حتى لا يظن بكم ظن السوء ، لا أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اكهمهم ، وهو أمين الله في أرضه . فقال ابن  عيينة جزاك الله خيرا يا أبا عبد الله ما يجيئنا منك إلا كلام تحبه
2 - ترجيل شعره وحلق رأسه ، وتقليم أظفاره وتنظيف البدن من الشعث والدرن ولبس أحسن الثيات والتطيب بالطيب .                               
قالت عائشة : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يكون معتكفا في المسجد فيناولني رأسه من خلل الحجرة ، فأغسل رأسه - " وقال مسدد فأرجله   تصليحه بالمشط) " وأنا حائض . رواه البخاري ومسلم وأبو داود 
3 - الخروج للحاجة التي لا بد منها 
 قالت عائشة : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا اعتكف يدني إلي رأسه فأرجله ، وكان لا يدخل البيت إلا لحاجة الانسان . رواه البخاري ومسلم وغيرهما . 
4 - وله أن يأكل ويشرب في المسجد وينام فيه ، مع المحافظة على نظافته وصيانته ، وله أن يعقد العقود فيه كعقد النكاح وعقد البيع والشراء ، ونحو ذلك . 
ما يبطل الاعتكاف 
يبطل الاعتكاف بفعل شئ مما يأتي : 
1 - الخروج من المسجد لغير حاجة عمدا وإن قل ، فإنه يفوت المكث فيه ، وهو ركن من أركانه . 
2 - الرده . لمنافاتها للعبادة ، ولقول الله تعالى : ( لئن أشركت ليحبطن عملك ) . 
3 ، 4 ، 5 - ذهاب العقل بجنون أو سكر . والحيض والنفاس ، لفوات شرط التمييز والطهارة من الحيض والنفاس 
6 - الوطء لقول الله تعالى : ( ولا تقربوهن وأنتم عاكفون في المساجد ، تلك حدود الله فلا تقربوها )  
ولا  بأس باللمس بدون شهوة ، فقد كانت إحدى نسائه صلى الله عليه وسلم ترجله وهو  معتكف ، أما القبلة واللمس بشهوة فقد قال أبو حنيفة وأحمد أنه قد أساء ،  لانه قد أتى بما يحرم عليه ، ولا يفسد اعتكافه إلا أن ينزل  
المعتكف يلزم مكانا من المسجد ، وينصب فيه الخيمة : 
1 - روى ابن ماجة عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعتكف العشر الاواخر من رمضان .                      
 قال نافع : وقد أراني عبد الله بن عمر المكان الذي كان يعتكف فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
2 - وروي عنه أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا اعتكف طرح له فراش ، أو يوضع له سرير وراء اسطوانة التوبة () هي أسطوانة ربط بها رجل من الصحابة نفسه حتى تاب الله عليه ) . 
3 - وروى عن أبي سعيد الخدري أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اعتكف في قبة تركية على سدتها 
(" أي بابها وإنما وضع الحصير على بابها حتى لا ينظر فيها أحد .  )
 قطعة حصير . 
 نذر الاعتكاف في مسجد معين  
من  نذر الاعتكاف في المسجد الحرام أو المسجد النبوي أو المسجد الاقصى وجب  عليه الوفاء بنذره في المسجد الذي عينه ، لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم : " لا تشد الرجال إلا إلى ثلاثة مساجد : المسجد الحرام والمسجد  الاقصى ومسجدي هذا " 
 أما إذا نذر الاعتكاف في غير هذه المساجد الثلاثة فلا يجب عليه الاعتكاف 
في  المسجد الذي عينه ، وعليه أن يعتكف في أي مسجد شاء ، لان الله تعالى لم  يجعل لعبادته مكانا معينا ولانه لا فضل لمسجد من المساجد على مسجد آخر إلا  المساجد الثلاثة ، 
 فقد ثبت أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال  
"  صلاة في مسجدي هذا أفضل من ألف صلاة فيما سواه من المساجد إلا المسجد  الحرام ، وصلاة في المسجد الحرام أفضل من صلاز في مسجدي هذا بمائة صلاة " . 
 وإن نذر الاعتكاف في المسجد النبوي جاز له أن يعتكف في المسجد الحرام لانه أفضل منه . 
والحمد لله رب العالمين *

----------

